# IUI December 2017/ January 2018



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody going through IUI treatment in December and January 

~Good luck~

Sharry


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

Hope to be joining you all on this wonderful journey between December and January 😄 Hope good luck comes our way.


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, I am currently on my 4th IUI cycle (Unstimulated)with Donor Sperm (2nd self funded). Got my 2 and a half year old from our second cycle in april 2015. Currently had 5 blood tests and got another on Monday. Hoping the IUI is by Wednesday. Good luck to everyone currently doing treatment in December/January


----------



## mm125183 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello

I have decided to go for DI/IUI as single parent (age 35, reasonable AMH). Have gone through the counselling session, tests and purchased 3 x donor sperm. Tried this month but dosage of stimulant was not high enough and cycle cancelled. Does anyone have any advice regarding how normal this is. Clinic noted that they would try a stronger dose next time but seems that the patient stands to lose cost of drugs and part of fee each time. They noted that IUI is 'normal' route for my situation.


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

@mm125183 Have you tried natural instead of medicated?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

mm125183 - It's interesting that your clinic have recommended stimulated IUI.  My first clinic did too, and I always wonder why.  It would be worth asking because just recently I've read some studies online which suggest that stimulation may not be the best thing for IUI.  As Am3ie suggests, it may be worth asking if you can try natural IUI, or is it that you didn't produce any follicles?  I'm also single and doing it alone.  I have a son from IVF.

Femsmurf - Good luck for your IUI cycle.  Are you timing based on your LH surge?  I hope the timing worked out for you!

Am3ie - Wishing you luck for your cycle, when are you hoping to start?

AFM - I'm doing IUI too and it's my second attempt at natural IUI to have a sibling after previous attempts at IUI and IVF which gave me my son.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi shootingstar, yes I was doing a natural cycle based on my LH surge. Had the IUI on Tuesday at last (was getting fed up as it took 11 blood tests this time) Now on the horrible 2WW!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Wishing you luck for the 2WW Femsmurf!  Sometimes that surge can take so long to show and the days just seem to grind to a halt on the run up to it!  When is your OTD, and are you planning to wait for the whole two weeks? xx


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Shootingstar, My official test date I have been given by the clinic is 5th January. It seems rather odd having to wait 17 days after the procedure when if I had conceived naturally i could test after 14 days. It was the same on my last IUI cycle too. It had worked but I had an early loss. I am going to try and wait it out for that reason as don’t want to be disappointed.


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

@Shootingstar777 I am starting my IUI 22-23 January  when do you start yours?

@Femsmurf Why did you have 11 blood test that's so crazy :O 

Hope you're all doing well?


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all. I am new here. Started IUI inj yesterday. 50 per shot. Going in Wednesday for a scan, then have to do opk tests to see when I am ovulating then do a booster shot then go in to add my partner sperm.  Been trying naturally for 3 years now.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I hadn't posted on the group this time for my natural IUI treatment in December, but I'm just one day prior to OTD and I don't believe it's worked this time.  Stark BFNs on very sensitive tests yesterday and today, and a CB Digital says Not Pregnant today (13DPO).  I had some cramps yesterday (12DPO) which felt a little like implantation cramps but I'm guessing this is either my period starting (not due for four days) or extremely late implantation.  Either way, I doubt it's good news.  I'll test tomorrow for OTD but if negative, I'm planning to move to one final IVF attempt late Jan / early Feb.

Wishing everyone luck for treatment! xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi. Shootingstar. Did you test on OTD? How many IUI have you had now? I am on my 1st one.
Baby dust to all


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Baby2018,

I tested today just in case (today is OTD) and I got a BFN.  AF has started to arrive today too so CD1 is today.  I’ve had five unsuccessful IUI cycles now (two in 2014, one in 2015 and two in 2017).  My first three were using Clomid and last two were natural. All except the second and third were timed using my LH Surge, and the very first one was done too early (before LH Surge), so it wouldn’t have worked.  The second was a chemical pregnancy and the last three were BFNs.  I had a successful IVF in 2015, so going to try that again.  Wishing you luck with your cycle, IUI works for many people xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi shooting star. Sorry to hear it was BFN. Yes I will try IUI for at least 3 I think. But my AMH was <0.5 So the Dr suggested to move onto IF sooner rather than later if YOU is not successful. It's hard to know what to do for the best. When do you start IVF?


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry you got BFN shootingstar! I got BFN too never even got to test day as af decided to show yesterday when I was 12dpiui. Not first time it came before test day as happened last cycle I did too.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Femsmurf and Baby2018.

Femsmurf - Sorry to hear that AF showed up early.  Are you on any progesterone support for your cycles?  I requested Cyclogest just for peace of mind although was told it was not necessary, but they have prescribed it.  Heartbreaking when AF shows early.  Will you test on OTD to be sure?  Sometimes it can be an implantation bleed if AF doesn't start completely?

Baby2018 - It's a really good idea to try IUI first.  There have been many success stories with IUI and it's far easier if you get a BFP with IUI!  I'll hopefully start IVF on my Feb cycle.

AFM - I'll find out tomorrow when my consultant appointment is, and will go on Wednesday morning for the AMH test.  Very strange but I thought AF had started yesterday but seemingly it hasn't.  Still testing BFN though (15 DPO today) so I'm not suspecting I'm pregnant.  I stopped the Cyclogest a little early so it might just have been due to that.  AF is due to start tomorrow and I'm sure she'll be back right on time!  Wishing everyone luck for upcoming cycles xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi femsmirf. How did you get your Last BFP with the child you have?


----------



## ClAiRe2609 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all. I'm new to all this so thought I would introduce myself. I'm 36 years old and have recently found out that I have C4M2 which is a blood clotting condition that has so far prevented us from getting pregnant. 
Due to start IUI this month and am feeling apprehensive and overwhelmed by it all.
I'm really worried about starting the hormone injections next week. No one seems to understand and I just keep getting told that it will all be ok - but for me it's not all alright, as I am scared. 
Hoping to catch up with anyone going through the same at the moment for a bit of advice and to share the experience with


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi shootingstar. Just had my scan and I have 1 follicle that's 20 in size. Not sure if that's good or not but trigger shot tonight 😀


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

*Baby2018* Omg how exciting ^_^ Hope all goes really well. When do you go in for the IUI?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Baby2018 - That is absolutely perfect size!  Wishing you luck for your IUI - how long between trigger and IUI?  Everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Ami3e and Shootingstar.
Going in for IUI tomorrow. It's a bit rushed as me and partner can not get in until about 3pm and they close at 4pm so they are squeezing us in. Then on progesterone pesseries for the 2ww 😀 exciting. I will keep you posted 

Shootingstar, when are you starting IVF?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Baby2018, wishing you luck for tomorrow!  I hope everything goes smoothly for you and I've everything crossed for your 2WW.  I'm hoping to start IVF in Feb.  I have an appointment with the consultant on 11th Jan to discuss next steps.  I had a baseline scan done yesterday which showed no obvious issues, and there were 15 antral follicles, so I was pleased about that.  I also had blood taken for an AMH test, so the results should be back by the time of the appointment.  I'm pretty sure the advice will be IVF and so hoping that they will be able to advise me what protocol will be best next week.  I'll also ask at the appointment about tests for clotting issues and thyroid, so that these things can be ruled out before I start treatment xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi shootingstar. Hope the amh results are good and your next apt goes well. 2018 will be a good year for us all.
Baby dust to all ☺


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, have you started them yet? 
I have my appointment to start mine next week so we could be at a very similar time in cycles. 
I have PCOS and don’t ovulate therefore have been on Clomid since last February which has been an utter waste of time as I am obviously Clomid resistant. I am praying that these injections help me to develop viable eggs as without that I have no chance! 
I’m quite nervous about it too but at the same time pretty excited as I feel it’s a much better step in the right direction. 
Xxx


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

*Baby2018* Hope the 2WW is a successfull one x How exciting, do you feel any different?

*Shootingstar77* Have you been at the same clininc for all your treatments?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Am3ie - I had all my tests done at one clinic, then moved to a closer one when I found out that I wasn't entitled to NHS treatment.  But after the third IUI, I switched to my current clinic and have been with them since the start of my first IVF round.  I'm having a consultation on 11th Jan to discuss next steps and what the consultant would recommend with regards to treatment but I'm fairly sure he will recommend IVF now.

fst89 - Wishing you luck for your cycle!  I hope that the injections work better for you than the Clomid.

Baby2018 - Thank you, I have my fingers crossed that the AMH has not reduced too much!  I hope you're well and that the IUI went smoothly.  The 2WW is a long wait, hang in there!

Positive thoughts to all! xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello all.

For those that don't know I had IUI on Friday and now on progesterone pessary morning and night as I normally have a shot luthal fase and a short cycle length in general.. about 23-25 days. I don't want to look into symptoms as was told that the progesterone will give you pregnancy type symptom, tender brests etc. 2 weeks to go so remaining hopeful and keeping my mind off it ☺. Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Good luck Baby2018! 
Can I just ask... I am new to IUI, first appointment is next Monday, bit worries as that is cd36 and I normally come on somewhere between 34 and 40.
What day do you go in for baselines etc? Is that ultrasounds and bloods?
Thanks 
Xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi everyone i did a double trigger shot at 11am today ready for oui at 3pm tomorrow....i have two lead follies one at 20mm and one at 18mm feeling somewhat achey as if egg release is most certainly happening feeling pretty intense pain right now!


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi fst89. 
I had all my bloods and scans before I started. If your asking about the fsh and progesterone etc. 1st blood is day 2 of cycle then progesterone 7 days before your cycle is due. With this current IUI I just stated with the inj on day 3 of cycle then in for a scan to check how many eggs about 7 days later. Then trigger shot the day after and IUI the day after that. It depends how you react to the medication I think and may very from clinic. Hope that answered you question ☺ 

Hi Buttercup89.  2 good eggs that's great news. And good sizes too. Hope the IUI goes well. I also felt a twinge with the egg I had but all ok after ovulation ☺


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey ladies. How you all getting on?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you for that. Well I am still praying for no AF before Monday and there is no sign yet thankfully. She said I will have my bloods done at the appointment on Monday then I start injections on day 3. So I just really really don’t want it before Sunday at the very earliest lol! There’s no way I am waiting a whole month!

Ooo that’s very exciting about the two follicles, do you normally get ovulation pain or is this far worse?

Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

fst89 - I hope that AF stays away for you.  Can I ask why it's important that AF doesn't start until Monday?  Do you have to have anything done on Day 1?  I only ask because my clinic just tell me to call early on Day 2 of my period when I have to start treatment if they are closed when AF arrives.  I can remember getting some stronger ovulation pains when I had IUI with trigger, but nothing too painful.

Baby2018 - How are you doing?  I hope you're feeling OK and managing to get through the 2WW.

Buttercup89 - Hope you are doing OK and that you're managing the 2WW.

AFM - I had my appointment with the consultant yesterday.  He told me that my AMH was now around the 13 mark (it was 38 about 4 years ago).  He told me that IVF would be the preferred option for me and I agreed, so starting with that on my March cycle.  Sending positive thoughts to all! xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, it hasn’t arrived yet so it’s going well haha! My appointment on Monday if when they talk through everything, they said I must have my bloods done first at that appointment and get all the paperwork signed. She said I would start the injections on day 3 so all that needed to be done first. When I emailed her last week she said I needed to hope I didn’t come on before otherwise I would have to wait a whole month to start lol 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Shootingstar. 2ww is going ok.. only 1 week left now.  Just hoping I last to this time next week as I normally have really short LF .

Baby dust to all


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi shootingstar. 
So you AMH has dropped.. still loads higher than mine so that's very positive. 
Really hope your ivf goes well. Do you take vitamins leading up to it to help? And I always wonder if it works or makes a difference 
Baby dust to all


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

*Baby2018* I had been taking pregnacare vitamins since November as have heard it would help. 
I hope you get a BFP.. the one week will go so quick.


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Shootingstar, No, didn’t have any progesterone support on either of my self funded cycles nor my NHS funded cycles. I guess they thought I didn’t need it. I did think it was strange how I never got it though but trusted that they know what they were doing. I will request it on the next cycle we do. Unfortunately I tested again on OTD and still BFN :-(


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello everyone..
Update from me. OTD is this Saturday..  so very close. No signs or symptoms.. occasional cramp/ ache but that could be for either.. still on the progesterone gel so I am guessing that's what's keeping my period away as I would have normally come on by now.. 
How is everyone else? 
Fst89 have you had your IUI yet?
Anyone else started treatment or got one coming up?


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

BABY2018 not long for you too test how you feeling? my test day is Monday but that's a work day so I have decided.i will test Sunday morning. the first week was really slow but this week I have kept busy setting up new business etc. like u i haven't had any pregnancy symptoms though today I have a headache and I constantly feel warm!


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

*Baby2018* and *Buttercup89* How you both feeling about your 2WW? Are you keeping yourselves busy? 
*Buttercup89* Is that this Sunday you will be testing? Usually the symptoms don't come yet.

Hoping you get your Positives. Few more days to go for you both ^_^ Keep us updated

I will be having my IUI tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes testing this Sunday! it's seems to have been a quick medicated cycle i felt really positive on transfer dat but since then I don't feel i have noticed any changes, though I'm on the pessarys and steriods like when i had my bro in 2016 for my daughter. had a lot of aniexty and stress this time....day before transfer my boss put me down so my biggest worry with ££££ but now I'm just stressing out over setting new business up!


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all OTD is tomorrow.... have had no symptoms and on progesterone so I guess no chance of AF arriving unless I stop.. feeling ok. 50/50 want to be positive and trying to be positive.. . Will know soon I guess


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes testing this Sunday! it's seems to have been a quick medicated cycle i felt really positive on transfer dat but since then I don't feel i have noticed any changes, though I'm on the pessarys and steriods like when i had my bfp in 2016 for my daughter. had a lot of aniexty and stress this time....day before transfer my boss put me down so my biggest worry with ££££ but now I'm just stressing out over setting new business up!


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

*Buttercup89* Try not let any stress get to you  . I know it's hard, but think about the future and the time you will be spending with the new child you will have  Or keep your mind busy with movies, that usually helps 
*Baby2018* and *Buttercup89* I see you both done the medicated cycle and you both on the pessary, What is it like to be on the pessary, and how long you on this for?


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Am3ie, pessery is easy and fine. I have had no issues. I do mine twice per day 12 hrs apart as i have very short LF. You get a bit of clumping that comes out or you can remove if it feels uncomfortable. And makes CM pink or peach but that's just the pessery nothing to do with AF.  
Buttercup89, take things step by step and try some relaxation. I always write down a list off all my worries or tasks and work through them one by one.  
VERY nervous about tomorrow now... really trying to be positive..
Baby dust and sticky beans to all


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Am3ie oh. On it from day of iui until the end if 2ww. If positive continue for 1st trimester. And if not come off and wait for AF


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all.. BFN from me. Boo. Think I have to test again in 3 days just to check but I am sure this will be it. Never mind.  On to you no.2 asap.


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buttercup89. Are you taking progesterone? Fingers crossed for you. So I took the test and it was BFN but when I went back 30 mins later there was a faint line... So I am thinking is that an evaporation line or a faint line..... the nurse told me to test again on Monday. Tempted to test tomorrow. And no period but guess that's cause of progesterone gel?


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I this evening tested as have been achey all day, it’s a BFP. I have been taking the cyclogest pessaries x2 a day and also prednisone and baby aspirin. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby dust. I would def test again Baby2018 tomorrow and Monday! I did eating pineapple core straight after iui for 5 days along with drinking milk and Brazil nuts.


----------



## Bobbleoff (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, we have had several rounds of IUI with natural cycles and this is our first go at stimulated. My partner started the Gonal F injections 2 days ago and last night developed bad stomach cramps and nausea. Has anyone else had this? We are trying to work out whether it could be a side effect or whether it is a coincidence and she has a bug of some kind. TIA. Kat


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Buttercup89!! Congratulations on your bfp I am soo happy for you. That's amazing news. How many IUIs have you had? This has given me hope.
I will test again Monday but think it's negative. I may mention to the Dr the extra bits your on to see if it's needed for me too.
Congratulations again. ☺


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Am3ie how you getting on with 2ww?


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ladies I went through short protocol ivf and miscarried and long protocol 6 months later and miscarried.  Each time only two eggs collected. I was taking 350gf also. After the second heartache our consultant said look your 28 let’s just go for a less stressful alternative....so I did a medicated iui I was given 50gf and they concentrated on only getting two follicles to 18/20mm I had iui transfer followed by cyclogest pessaries twice a day and also prednisone and baby aspirin and shockingly it worked first time.  My daughter was born last October.    The moral of my story is we decided we would take another chance and just do iui and see if we could have a sibling soon....wait for it.....this evening I tested and we have a beautiful BFP.   If you want less stress def consider a medicated iui I have an amh of just 4.   I really wish you all the best journey  x


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Congratulations *Buttercup89* Hope you have a stress free pregnancy  
Oh *Baby2018* Definitley test again soon or when your next AF is meant to be. As sometimes I have heard that when people get a BFN it turns into a BFP a few days later.

I had my IUI and it was super painful not as bad as the HSG. Just started my 2WW my test date is 2-2-18

Hope everything goes ok with you both ^_^


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all.
Katmorag, I never had any reaction to the initial inj. Maybe check with the nurse.
Am3ie, hope your 2ww goes fast and well for you. 
Buttercup89, what is cyclogest pessaries? What is it for? and also prednisone, is that the progesterone? and i get the baby aspirin. 
Baby dust to all 

And for me.. AF is defiantly here.. think tomorrow I will have full flow and will start straight away on to the next IUI. I see no point in waiting.. may as well continue as my AMH is <0.5 unfortunately.


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Buttercup89 how are you getting on? Thanks for sharing the meds your on. My Dr has agreed for me to also use them in this cycle. Fingers crossed. Start it tomorrow.

Hi Am3ie how's the 2ww any signs? Baby dust to all.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm doing ok my first beta was 145 and now my dr has said she will not do another one as she is happy with the hcg result unless I begin to spot or bleed so it's like a waiting game until 12th of Feb for early scan! Suffering a tad with headaches but I thibk its due to hormone changes. 
Baby 2018 glad your consultant is giving you the best chance on next cycle sending you all lots of baby dust.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Finally can do my first ever injection for IUI tomorrow. Feeling quite brave at the moment but I have a feeling the nerves are going to kick in tomorrow!
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buttercup89.  So glad your beta has come back good. Hope the little one keeps growing and gets strong.
Yes I am very please my Dr agreed to it. 10mg per day Steroid and 50unit inj as usual. Booked in for scan next Wednesday. ☺ 

Hi Fst89, what inj are you taking? What point in the cycle are you at? 

Hi. Question for all. Did you find that the side you inj had the large follicle? Last cycle i mainly inj on my right side and that was where my only follicle was. This time I will try split it even to see if it gets me 2 even sized ones.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ooo that’s interesting. I will try that too. 
I am on day 3 so starting Gonal f injections daily from tonight 
Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

First injection done and it was an absolute breeze! 
Sooo pleased I didn’t make my self pass out lol 
Hope your all doing well in your cycles 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Fst89. 
I am one day in front of you. Glad the inj went ok. I don't mind them too much. 
When is your scan?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fab, what dosage are you on? 
I have to go for my first scan on Wednesday, how about you? 
Is this your first IUI? 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi fst89 I am on 50unit Final F inj with 10g steroid. This is my 2nd IUI and that's why I have been given the steroid to see if it helps. My scan is also on Wednesday! After iui I will be on progesterone as my luthal stage is normally short. How about you?

Hi Buttercup89 hope your well. Still soo happy to hear your BFP! Hoping the steroid works for me too ☺


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all. Wondering what size follicles you had on your scans and what sizes are classed as good? My last one was 20 but I have heard others from 16 upwards are also good? What is the size where they are ready to release an egg?


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey Baby2018 so far all is going smoothly with pregnancy constantly exhausted but only 2 more days of work then I get to enjoy caring for a 12 week old little boy until due date! I injected each side in turn so I was able to get one big one on each ovary the standard size on the last scan they were 18mm and 20mm i then did a double trigger one injection each side. I am on the cyclogest pesseries one early morning and one at bedtime for 10 weeks and the steroids i am on 25mg for first 8 weeks then my dose gets lowered every few days until I am weaned off them completely.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Baby2018- that’s great that we are scanning at the same time. What day did you trigger last time?
Iv just been told that I will do these injections until I am ready, then do the trigger shot. They haven’t said anything about me doing any other things following the IUI.
I’ve read a few comments on here about people injecting on alternative sides to help them frown on each side. I’m a bit worried now that I’ve done the first two on the same side. Will it mater if I start alternating them now?
Xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

It won't matter at all which side you inject even if you begin to start alternating them now.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fab thank you, the nurse had said to me just to alternate to prevent getting sore on one side at the injection site.
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buttercup89 so glad it's all going well. Were you always on 25mg of steroid or did you move up slowly? Really hope I get 2 big ones this time.

Hope2018 last time i had my scan wednesday, has trigger shot thursday and iui friday. I am guessung it will be similar this time. 
Be interesting to see if alternating it makes 2 follicles this time.
It's fine to start alternating now, this time it's going so quick. Scan Wednesday!  
Baby dust to all 

Buttercup89 do you know if you released 2 eggs or one? Does having two big follicles mean two eggs released?


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Baby 2018 I have always started on 25mg and by the time I'm weaned off its like reducing 5mg every few days. when i went for transfer my clinic scanned me to make sure I had ovulated and they said i had....the could tell by the measuremnt of the small follies that the big ones had began the journey! Im here typing this thinking it could be twins! phaa! feb 12th had best hurry up for first glimpse!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh twins would be amazing hehe
Baby2018- wow that was quick, Wednesday your day 8/9 scab then triggered the next day? Iv been told to prepare for having to go in for several scans and changing around meds before I get to trigger of its anything like Clomid was with me lol! I’m hoping it’s completely different because I can’t cope with 34days + cycles any more.
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buttercup89 twins would be great.  We can all hope hey. I guess if two eggs were released then it's possible. Wow so your finishing work soon? Then being a Nanny until your baby is born?

Hope2018 yes the iui was on day 11 which is my usual ovulation day as I have short cycles. Are you on Gonal F as that wirk different and better to clomid I believe. Think they try keep it as close to your natural cycle.

I hope I can have iui on Saturday this time as I feel bad keep having time off work.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes I have been a nanny for over 8 years !  my contract ends with my current family tomorrow, a little sad but needs must my daughter has developed a lovely relationship with the little girl but I know she will be besotted with the little boy. I'm going into a nanny share so will also have a 6 month old from mid March too. I will then take 6 months off with baby before going back into a nanny share role or childminding role.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fab, yes Clomid was just rubbish with me!
I totally agree about hoping things fall on the weekends but I guess that’s out of our control. My cycles on Clomid have been all over the places so I actually have no idea what’s going to happen with this. 
I hope when I get scanned on Wednesday they actually have follicles they can measure. In the past onclonid all I ever heard was “hmm they are very small” and never reached measuring stage haha. Although I know they never scanned me on any of the months where I think I did ovulate.
I’m desperate to hear something positive this week.
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all. Scan day today. Hope my follicles are healthy and ready


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

BFN for me guys, will try again April. Good luck all on this amazing journey. Hoping you all get your BFP ^_^ Don't give up hope   x


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh Am3ie sorry to hear your sad news today. Wishing you a successful oui in April...stay strong, I s2ear by taking 200mg of ubinquol its a solgar brand vitamin expensive around 39.00 i think but I took religiously for 8 weeks before iui its ment to help boast egg quality.
Baby2018 how's the scan gone i have been thinking about you all morning!?


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all.

Buttercup89 just wondering if you know what the size of your lining was? 
Just had a scan 1 follicle at 22.5 and one at 12.. not sure if 12 is too small? 
Looks like alternating the inj def worked for me. I also take ubinquol and L-aeginie as heard good things. Eggs are bigger than last time and lining thicker.

Am3ie. So sorry. Hope April brings you all you want.
Baby dust to all 

Oh Buttercup89 also. Whst size were the 2 follicles you had? And did you have 1 more Gonal F shot before the trigger inj or Not? And how soon did you trigger after your Scan?


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi baby2018, your big one is perfect size. Well done you! I remember it being around 9 at first scan and by 2nd scan it was 12. Though keep your water / milk intake up as your lining will continue to get thicker after trigger shot/transfer. I did gonal f until they said to stop which was day after my scan then the next day i didn't do gonal as I had a set time later in the day to trigger. I ate you triggering soon you as you have a perfect size follie. It sounds like the clinic are only concentrating on just one for you as you little one is unlikely to catch up.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So sorry to hear about your BFN! How many rounds have you done?

Wow that’s great news about the follicles. Have you taken the trigger shot? Did you respond to Clomid or is this the first time you have had then develop like this?

My first scan was supposed to be today but the hospital changed it to tomorrow. I spend yesterday rather twingey and then today I feel like I have tooth ache in my lower back/ top of my leg, wondering if somethings happening. I’m worried for the scan tomorrow incase they say nothing has happened and find yet another let down!
Xxx

I also have a bit of a random question for any of you taking gonal f...
So yesterday day 8 I had funny feelings in my lower abdomen like a tight ish kind of feeling, today I have had the most random of feeling in my leg. It feels almost like toothache in it but I can’t pin point whether it is in my lowe back or upper leg. It’s driving me insane.
Any suggestions of what it could be?
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey all.

I was on Gonal F but did a trigger 1st thing this morning and I am having IUI tomorrow at 2pm. 

Would love it if my 2nd follicle catches up. And also think my lining should be a bit thicker by tomorrow. I don't think they check the lining again on day of iui. 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Good luck baby2018 what was your lining at your scan? Just continue with water and milk and pineapple core is a good source for implantation i ate a whole pineapple including the core over 6 days.


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Buttercup89 my lining was 7.9 yesterday..  don't know how much it is supposed to grow each day.. I might ask them tomorrow to check. But I don't think they do when they do iui.
Feeling positive.. I read that >7 is supposed to be ok. Obviously the thicker the better though.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

It will continue to grow even after transfer, wishing you lots of baby dust!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, I had my first scan today and the largest was 10mm. The sonographer said that was still very small still but the nurse said it was fine and the injections were working and would continue to grow. It’s day 9. 
Is that normal or is it too small?
Xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Call your clinic tomorrow and see if they will up your gonal F for last few days. I was on 50gf and they upped me to 100 for 3 days then they were perfect size. all the best


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh they said I’m not allowed to up it
Xxx


----------

